# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Кабацкая теребень

## kalinka_vinnie

Ну, читаю я "Петр Первый" Алексого Толстого... А там была фраза "кабацкая теребень"...  
Кабацкая вроде бы понятно: от слова "кабак", а теребень не в моих словарях! Даже Мултитран не знает...  Можете объяснить, или нуждается контекст?

----------


## Оля

> Ну, читаю я "Петр Первый" Алексея Толстого... А там есть фраза "кабацкая теребень"... 
> Кабацкая вроде бы понятно: от слова "кабак", а "теребень" нет в моих словарях! Даже Мултитран не знает...  Можете объяснить, или нужен контекст?

 По-моему, теребень - это что-то вроде "бла-бла-бла", но лучше дай контекст. 
P.S. Я нашла этот отрывок. Там имеется в виду, что эти двое - постоянные посетители кабаков и всяких злачных мест. 
P.P.S. Вот здесь (http://www.kostyor.ru/tales/tale35.html#1) есть сноска: _Теребень — постоянный посетитель кабака, завсегдатай._

----------


## E-learner

Я этого выражения тоже не знал.  
--------------------------------------
В Москве я нарвался на ситуацию, которая меня поразила. Перед отправкой
в Нижний Новгород было время, пока ходили по Москве и зашли на Ленинградский
вокзал, я что-то хотел перекусить. Ну и класс: горячие сосиски, горчичка... Сам
Бог велел, говорю: налейте на 100 рублей. Наливают мне в пластмассовый
стаканчик, забираю сосиски, становлюсь за столик.
Ну, Москва есть Москва!
- Тут - размножаются;
- тут - разговаривают;
- тут - страсть;
- тут - морду бьют;
- милиционер с подвижным выражением лица. По-видимому, все уже
перемешалось у него.
Я только приступаю, подходит мужик, говорит:
- Давай пить!
Я сначала решил, что он шутит:
- Как так, пить?
- Да вот, я глоточек сделаю и пойду себе.
И никаких эмоций:
- Ну, нет, так нет.
И пошел к другому столику. 10 минут проходит, подходит женщина:
- Дай попить из стакана.
- Да у меня там водка.
- Вот я и прошу. И тут я вспоминаю хронику времен Ивана IV . В русском языке было
выражение "кабацкая теребень". Они, как раз, просили, чтоб им не налили, а дали
отпить и откусить от рогалика. "Кабацкая теребень".
------------------------------------- http://www.lib.ru/URIKOVA/OWOSHNIKOW/live.txt

----------


## JJ

> Они, как раз, просили, чтоб им не налили, а дали
> отпить и откусить от рогалика. "Кабацкая теребень".

 Ага. Понятно. От слова "теребить". Я хоть и читал "Пётр I" но это выражение не запомнилось.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Бла-бла-бла?   ::   ::   ::   
"К Михайле прилипли двое бойких москвичей, один оказался купеческим сыном, другой подьячим - вернее - попросту - кабацкая теребень, - стали Михайлу хвалить, целовать в губы, обещались потешить." 
Значит, это как масло масленое?

----------


## charlestonian

> Ну, читаю я "Петр Первый" Алексого Толстого... А там была фраза "кабацкая теребень"...  
> Кабацкая вроде бы понятно: от слова "кабак", а теребень не в моих словарях! Даже Мултитран не знает...  Можете объяснить, или нуждается контекст?

 Bar talk, small talk, bullsh!t, nonsense.

----------


## Оля

> Значит, это как масло масленое?

 Не совсем. Теребень - это обобщение. Как, например, слово "беднота". Например, "городская беднота" - это же не масло масляное. А кабацкая теребень - это разновидность прилипал, которая "теребит" людей в кабаках (поэтому _кабацкая_). 
Здесь "теребить" = "приставать".
"Прилипала" = навязчивый, надоедливый человек; пристающий человек.

----------


## Basil77

Я с детства запомнил это выражение из этой сказки: http://www.lukoshko.net/rus/rus22.shtml
Кстати, Калинка, "Пётр Первый" - классная книжка, одна из моих самых любимых.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я тоже читал эту сказку! Но не вспомнил, что там была такая же фраза!   ::   
Да, до сих пор - не плохая книга  ::

----------


## Оля

> Да, до сих пор - неплохая книга

----------


## challenger

[quote=Оля] 

> Можете объяснить, или нужен контекст?

 [/quote:1yql7y27] 
Было можно бы <<нуждаетесь в контексте>>, так?

----------


## Оля

[quote=challenger] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":322x6dvh  Можете объяснить, или нужен контекст?

 Было можно бы <<нуждаетесь в контексте>>, так?[/quote:322x6dvh]
Да, можно так (это грамматически правильно, но так не говорят), но лучше сказать "нужен контекст".

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

следующий вопрос из этой книги: 
Что такое слобода? Это типа посёлок? Я это слово часто-часто встречаю в книге...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> следующий вопрос из этой книги: 
> Что такое слобода? Это типа посёлок? Я это слово часто-часто встречаю в книге...

 Да, это поселок.  *СЛОБОДА*
1. В России до отмены крепостного права: большое село с некрепостным населением, а также торговый или ремесленный посёлок (до 17 в. — поселение, освобождённое от княжеских повинностей). _Казацкая слободка_. 
2. Посёлок около города, пригорода (устар.).
уменьш. слободка
прил. слободской

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  следующий вопрос из этой книги: 
> Что такое слобода? Это типа посёлок? Я это слово часто-часто встречаю в книге...   Да, это поселок.  *СЛОБОДА*
> 1. В России до отмены крепостного права: большое село с некрепостным населением, а также торговый или ремесленный посёлок (до 17 в. — поселение, освобождённое от княжеских повинностей). _Казацкая слободка_. 
> 2. Посёлок около города, пригорода (устар.).
> уменьш. слободка
> прил. слободской

 спасибо  ::  
А кстати, "некрепостное насиление" - это значит там вообще не было крепостных? Только что, купцы, военные и т.д.? Мне казалось, что они говорят о Москве. Может, это просто около города (твой второй вариант)?

----------


## Basil77

> А кстати, "некрепостное насиление" - это значит там вообще не было крепостных? Только что, купцы, военные и т.д.? Мне казалось, что они говорят о Москве. Может, это просто около города (твой второй вариант)?

   Так и есть. Окраины Москвы в то время как раз и состояли из таких "слобод", в которых жили стрельцы, лавочники и мелкие чиновники. Кукуй, Немецкая слобода - район на Яузе (приблизително на месте теперешнего Лефортова), где жили иностранные (не православные) купцы, офицеры и. т. д. Стрелецкая слобода - район, где жили стрельцы. Они, кстати, каждый вели своё козяйство, с которого и кормились. Царское жалование им не всегда перепадало.  ::

----------


## Оля

> некрепостное население

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

теперь ясно! Спасибо, Басил77! и Оля!

----------


## ST

kalinka_vinnie прославился, благодаря этому треду:  ::  «Злые языки» — Журнал Esquire

----------

